# Smoking a turkey that I think is too large...now what?



## kitchenelf (Nov 21, 2006)

OK, someone gave me a turkey this year - it's 22.49 lbs.    I was going to smoke the turkey after brining.  

Let me address the brining first - the package says it already has up to 8% "of a solution".  I read on another thread that additional brining will make it too salty.  What if I don't do the salt in the brine?  What if the brine is just apple juice, citrus fruits, rosemary, thyme, et al, etc.?????  

My next problem is I WAS going to smoke it beer butt style.  Now a turkey that large I'm afraid will dry out - will it?


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 21, 2006)

I dunno, but what about cuttin the back bone out(with a chainsaw for a bird that size) and butterfly it. Cook it in 2 large sections perhaps. That does away w/ the beer but theory though...

as far as the brine, i don't think that would effect the cooking process so long as it is well purged prior to heat.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2006)

If you don't salt the brine, any salt already in the bird via the solution, will be drawn out.

Could you smoke it laying on it's back? (The turkey, not you). Then you could put some apples, citrus fruits, rosemary and thyme, etc. into the cavity.

You don't have to smoke it for the entire cooking time. Move it to the oven after a couple hours of smoking.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks guys - Tatt - that's actually probably not a bad idea to cut it in half!!!  I have never been a fan of a turkey that large.

Andy - _The turkey, not you_   

OK, I will salt the brine - what I might do is start it in the smoker then finish in the oven.  I just want that smoke flavor with the apple juice brine.  Maybe I'll do that for about 5 hours or so then finish in the oven with the aromatics in the cavity and some more sherry?

It's really stupid messing with the star of the show without having any rehearsals!!!!  I feel really unsure of myself right now - I don't like that feeling!

Hey, there's always ham and the 10 other side dishes, right?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2006)

I have no idea how long to cook a bird that size in a smoker.  Splitting the turkey will allow it to be cooked in less time and that's a good thing for keeping it moist.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 22, 2006)

ok, you about have me convinced to split it in half - it is AWFULLY big!

OK, next question - two gallons of apple juice, and a couple cups of sherry - is 1 cup of kosher salt enough since it has some salt in it already?

I know I'm asking some stupid questions - BUT - if I cut it in half I guess I don't do anything to the underside?  It won't dry out?


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 22, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....marinade sounds spot on...

as far as the internal part of the bird, I would think that starting off, low and slow, would make the magic happen. Not to mention that the Breast will be up, and the more forgiving parts of the bird would be closest to the heat(underside). If worse came to worst, I would reverse the cycle, brown under the broiler in the oven, and finish on the smoker.  Just my $.02


Where is Chef McGyver when you need him!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 22, 2006)

I just finished the brine:

apple juice
kosher salt
brown sugar
sherry
limes
lemons
oranges
fresh rosemary
fresh thyme
fresh sage
(my fresh marjoram went bad  )
lots of smashed garlic
peppercorns

I guess I'll brine it starting in the morning.

I guess if I'm REALLY worried about the underside I could foil it (with holes for the salty juices to drip away)?  Gosh, I'm this stressed out more than a day away?  That's not like me!  lol  I'm confused and disoriented - and that's before the Lunesta! 

Thanks TATT - I'll "see" you tomorrow evening with another slew of questions!   Same place, hopefully a different time!!!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 22, 2006)

actually I have plans on a different forum tommorow!


Sounds like you are on the right track, for sure!


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2006)

Here is the problem I see with brining a bird that is already brined. Brining works because the salt solution is looking for equilibrium. If, as Andy said, you try to brine without any salt (not technically a brine anyway) then it will draw salt and moisture out of the bird. The same thing will actually happen if you use a real brine (complete with salt) if the salt concentration of your brine is less than what is already inside the bird. The only way to brine an already brined bird is to make the brine saltier than what it was originally brined with. Then of course you run the risk of the meat tasting way too salty.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 22, 2006)

KE, you could just put some apple juice in a spritz bottle and spray that over the bird to baste it.  Are you going to put some apple juice in a pan near the heat source in the smoker?  That might put some extra moisture into the smoker to help keep the bird from drying out.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 22, 2006)

Darn - OK, it as only in overnight, I'll take it out of the brine since I did have salt in it.  Thanks guys.

Allen - yes, I always put apple juice in the water pan of my smoker for most everything  I love the flavor.

GB, do you think just overnight hurt it?


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2006)

Well it did do something. If it hurt it or not, I can't say. I am sure it will turn out great no matter what. Just make sure to watch the cooking temp, as I am sure you will, and it will be delicious!


----------



## Constance (Nov 22, 2006)

Here is an excellent recipe for smoked brined turkey...we have used it numerous times.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_29147,00.html?rsrc=search

That is a big bird. I'd recommend smoking the turkey until the skin is brown and lovely, then covering with foil and finishing in the oven. Also, if you cook it breast down, at least for a while, the fat from the back will run down over the breast and help make it juicer. 

I've cooked a lot of big Tom's, and never had a problem with them being dry. Actually, the bigger the turkey, the better the bargain, as the percentage of meat to bone goes up as the turkey gets larger.


----------



## candelbc (Nov 22, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Here is an excellent recipe for smoked brined turkey...we have used it numerous times.
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_29147,00.html?rsrc=search


 
Thanks for sharing the recipe. I was under the impression from other sources that a Turkey should be cooked to around 175-180 mark. According to this recipe, it says up to 160. 

What do the rest of you cook your turkey to?

-Brad


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2006)

candelbc said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing the recipe. I was under the impression from other sources that a Turkey should be cooked to around 175-180 mark. According to this recipe, it says up to 160.
> 
> What do the rest of you cook your turkey to?
> 
> -Brad


 
Brad, the assumption is that carryover heat will continue to raise the internal temperature another 20 degrees (or so) before it starts to cool.

In another Good Eats episode for deep frying a turkey, he takes it out at 151 F to allow for carryover.


----------



## candelbc (Nov 22, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Brad, the assumption is that carryover heat will continue to raise the internal temperature another 20 degrees (or so) before it starts to cool.
> 
> In another Good Eats episode for deep frying a turkey, he takes it out at 151 F to allow for carryover.


 
That's what I was wondering. Since I am smoking in colder outdoor temperatures, is this still true?

I saw both episodes, but obviously didn't pay enough attention. 

-Brad


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2006)

Since you're smoking at a lower temperature, there won't be as much of a temperature differential from the outer surface to the innermost flesh.  As a result there will be less carryover.  I can't guess here.  The safe thing to do is continue to cook to 160F and any carryover will raise the temp to a rreasonable level without overcooking.


----------



## Constance (Nov 22, 2006)

My husband smokes wonderful turkeys. He takes them out at 155 or 160, wraps in foil, and lets stand in the house for about an hour. 
He's home now, so I'm able to ask him questions. He says while he prefers the smaller ones, he has done up to 18 lbs, and that a 22 pounder is no problem...it just takes longer. 
Do understand that a turkey is not solid meat...it has a large cavity inside it.
We fill that cavity with chunks of onion, orange, lemon, a halved head of garlic, salt, pepper, fresh sage, parsley, hearts of celery with leaves, and thyme.
We rub the outside with a halved lemon, then olive oil, salt, pepper, and sage. Kim then gives it a good sprinkling of Bayou Blast (Cajun Seasoning) just to give it a little "BAM!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 24, 2006)

GB, I ended up leaving it in the brine overnight - it wasn't mushy at all and it was the most flavorful and moist white meat!  I will smoke my turkey from now on.  I ended up finishing it in the oven because after 8 and "some" hours it was still at 120° and fast approaching the dinner hour.  I'm glad I did because I had made a gravy from just the stock and while it was OK the pan drippings from being in the oven made it a rich very dark brown gravy and then I thinned it out with the stock gravy.

Thank you everyone (Allen, Andy, GB, TATT) and all who put up with my continuous questions and lack of confidence!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Nov 24, 2006)

I am so glad it turned out so well KE! It sounds delicious!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm glad it turned out great.  My mouth is watering all over again.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm doing it again this year and now that I reflect I don't think I could have cut the bird in half - it barely fit on the shelf still whole 

I will stick also to the 8 hours in the smoker and the last two in the oven so I can create that gravy again - OMG it was good!!!!!!!!  I just may.....um.....start so people can eat before 8:00 'cause I may have some VISITORS this year (that was your clue)


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 25, 2007)

And who is visiting???  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------

